# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudi lobisi Türkiyede olağanüstü etkili

## ceydaaa

İngilterede, Almanyada, Fransada Yahudi lobisinin etkisi asgaridir. Bu, bütün Avrupa ülkeleri için geçerlidir. Putinle birlikte Rusyada da Yahudi lobisinin etkisi kırılmıştır. Çin ve Japonyada ciddi bir Yahudi etkisinden bahsedilemez. Çünkü İngiltere, Fransa, Almanya ve tabii Rusya, Çin ve Japonya, rejimleri ne olursa olsun, milli devletlerdir. 
Tarihi geçmişi ve yaptığı etkilerle dünyayı dönüştürme büyüklüğü bakımından en milli devlet olması gereken Türkiyede, ilginçtir, Yahudi lobisinin etkisi neredeyse diyaspora Yahudisinin İsrail üzerindeki etkisinden daha fazladır. Bunu anlayabilmek için şu satırları dikkatle okumamız gerekiyor: 1880 yılında Fransada, 15.y.y.Yahudilerine atfedilen iki mektup yayınlandığı için Yahudiler kovuşturmaya uğradılar ve Arles Yahudileri, İstanbul Yahudilerinden yardım istedi.
İstanbul Yahudileri şöyle karşılık verdiler:
-Musaya İnanan sevgili kardeşlerimiz, Fransa kralı sizi Hıristiyan olmaya zorluyorsa, Hıristiyan olun, başka türlü yapamazsınız çünkü, ama Musanın yasalarını yüreklerinizde saklayın. Malınızı mülkünüzü elinizden alıyorlarsa, oğullarınızı tüccar olarak yetiştirin ki, yavaş yavaş onlar da Hıristiyanların mallarını mülklerini ellerinden alsınlar. Canınıza kastediyorlarsa, oğullarınızı hekim, eczacı olarak yetiştirin ki, onlar da Hıristiyanların canlarını alsınlar. Havralarınızı yakıp yıkıyorlarsa, oğullarınızı din adamı olarak yetiştirin ki, onlar da Hıristiyanların kiliselerini yakıp yıksınlar. Başınıza başka dertler açılıyorsa, oğullarınızı avukat, noter olarak yetiştirin ki, her devletin işine karışsınlar. Böylece, Hıristiyanları boyunduruğunuz altına alacak, dünyaya egemen olacak, öcünüzü alabileceksiniz onlardan. (Foucault Sarkaa, Umberto Eco, Can Yayınlan, s: 466, Bülent Bengisu Tapınak Şövalyeleri) 
İşte o gün ve devamı yıllarda Fransadaki Arles Yahudilerine önerdiklerinin büyük bir kısmını İstanbulda hayata geçiren Yahudiler, Osmanlının çöküşünde önemli rol oynamış, Çiftliklerimiz dedikleri Mason localarını da kullanarak meselâ Yahudilere Kıbrısı vermeyen ve Filistinden toprak satmamakta direnen Abdülhamidin defterini dürmeyi başarmışlardır.
İşte bu gerçeği bilen Mustafa Kemal çevresini kuşatan onca masona rağmen, Defolun Yahudi uşakları diyerek Mason localarını kapatmış ve bu kararı arkadaşımız Ogün Delinin, Atatürk Nasıl Öldürüldü kitabında dile getirildiği gibi, kendi sonunu hazırlamıştır. Ne yazık ki, İsmet İnönü döneminde rahmetli Gazinin kapattığı ve Siyonizimin Çiftliklerimiz dediği mason locaları yeniden açılmıştır. İşte o saatten sonra Atatürkün milli devleti hızla erozyona uğramış, mesela Türkiye daha dün kendisinin olan topraklarında kurulan İsraili ilk tanıyan İslâm ülkesi haline gelmiştir...
Evet, bugün Siyonist Yahudiliğin en etkili olduğu ülkelerin başında maalesef Türkiye gelmektedir. 
Öyle olmasaydı İsrail savaş uçakları Anadolunun göbeği Konyada daha iyi savaşabilmek için eğitim uçuş iznini Türkiyeden koparamazdı. Avrupa Musevi Kongresi Başkanı Pierre Besnainou, Erdoğan İslâm dünyasının lideri olsun diye çırpınmazdı.. Musevi Kongresi Başkanı Atatürk için, İslâm Dünyasının lideri olsun! der miydi? Elbette demezdi...
Yine Siyonist Yahudiler Sultan Abdülhamid için de, İslâm dünyasının lideri olsun! derler miydi?
Demezlerdi...
Çünkü ne Abdülhamid ve ne Atatürk döneminde Türkiyede Yahudi lobisinin her dediği olmaz, meselâ İsrail gazetelerinin bile, Bu adam girdiği her yeri batırıyor dediği Ofer isimli Yahudiye İstanbulun en mutena semti satılmak istenmez ve öyle bir Yahudi ile ortaklık yapılarak arkasında MOSSAD olduğu bilinen şirketlere Türkiye-Suriye sınırındaki kimi bölgelerin mayın temizleme işi verilmez, verilemezdi...

----------

